# Abhilfe gegen Passwortklau durch gekühlten Speicher



## Newsfeed (20 Januar 2009)

Forscher haben eine als "Frozen Cache" bezeichnete Methode beschrieben, bei der alle wichtigen Verschlüsselungskomponenten nur noch im CPU-Cache liegen. Von dort können sie nach einem Cold Boot nicht mehr ausgelesen werden.

Weiterlesen...


----------

